# Question Regarding Downloads Section



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Guys.

Have all of the files from the old download server been ported over to the new server yet or is it still a work in progress?  I ask because there are 2 story hours that I remember from the old server that I cannot find in the Story Hours downloads page.  The 2 I refer to are "Feng Shui: 6 in the Chamber" and "X-Path: Stick Your Cidatel Where the Sun Don't Shine".  Both were definitely there on the old server but are nowhere to be found on the new improved model.

Thanks in advance,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 7, 2005)

I transferred all the downloads I found on the old site.  If they weren't moved, it's because I couldn't find them, so presume them lost.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmmm, so Jamis Buck's Generators are gone?

I am glad I still have them on a CD then.

The Auld Grump, wow, looks like a lot of files have gone west...

*EDIT* Either that or they need to be renamed so they can be recognized.


----------

